# Palmetto Running Order



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Running Order

*Limited * 
# Dog Name Owner Handler
1 AFC Drove My Chevy to the Levee Tommy Parrish Chris
2 Leatherwood's Make Me Famous Linwood O'Briant Bruce
3 FC Dashwoods Second Chance Don Eiler Alan
4 Coppertop's Raven Brave Pete & Kate Simonds Al
5 Shadow's Sunday Sam MH Jane Doolittle Jane
6 Erins Edge Bada Boom Nancy Planasch Dave
7 Hickory Stick's Personal Ensign Larry & Linda Wharton Ed
8 Halyard Noel Sam Franklin Sam 
9 Beaver La Bam William Tidd Chris
10 FC Harley's Super Triven Mac Ronald Stainback, Jr Alan
11 Miss Congeniality 2nd Grayson Kelley Al
12 Fearless Back in Black Jaxson James Rooney Rick
13 Stoney Knolls Gunzup Jessie MH George Francis George
14 Kingston's Full of Spice SH Nancy Campbell David
15 CFC Diamond Brook's VL Earl MH Rodney Mack Colin
16 Fisher Ridge Murphy's Black Valerie Tolbert Bruce
17 AFC Sandhills Game Over Clay Jones Al/Clays
18 FC Pleasant River Kate John & Anne Marshall Alan
19 Justin Time Alibi Daniel Lawler Ed
20 CC WHITIE BEAUREGARD ROGUE Dr. Terry Benda Chris
21 FC Dixie City Jam II L. William Goldstein Doc
22 CAFC Hiwood Yukon of Forest Dell, JH Sally Ann Earl-Costello Sally Ann
23 Mioak's Fabulious Flipper Gordy Alfter Dave
24 Sandhill's Two Buck Chuck Brevard Arndt Al
25 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken
26 FC Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman Alan
27 Kingston's Black Ruger SH Kelli Kane David
28 Coldfronts Power Ball Player Barefoot Stacey
29 FC Otter Creek's TLK OF THE TWN Thomas Parrish Chris
30 FC/AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy Kay & Clint Joyner Al
31 FC/AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes Craig Stonesifer, DVM Ed
32 McRae Harry Hicklin Cara
33 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine John Marshall Alan
34 Admiral Hawk-Eye Bruce M Brown Bruce
35 Castleruns Furby's Chance MH Sherry Gregory Jane
36 PawsCienda's Lucky Gold Stryke Jeffrey Stoneman Jeff
37 Peakebrooks's Secret Weapon James Dean Al
38 Yellow Rose of Sandy Bay MH Wayne McKenzie Chris
39 Ford's Rude Rebel Doug Mabry Chris
40 Pleasant River Whitewing John & Anne Marshall Alan
41 Timber Ridges Ruben James Tom Van Handle Dave
42 Flyaway Katie K Kay Elissa Kirkgard Ed
43 Peakebrook's Brawny Force James Dean Al
44 Breeze Hill's Crum Monster Kelli Kane David
45 Have Dog Duso Travel SH** Brenda Lokey Rick
46 Just Add Water II John Thomas, Jr Bruce
47 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Alan
48 Shadows Sweet Something Keith Dutton Chris
49 Susquehanna Bushwhacker Richard N Barnes Richard
50 Wine Glass Lucky Strike Pete & Kate Simonds Al
51 Call Me June's Pretty Penny Denise Hays Colin
52 FC/AFC Croppers Hit & Run Newt Cropper Newt Cropper
53 Coastal Midlife Drive Time Daniel Lawler Ed
54 FC Westshore Gunner Jerald Kamphuis Jerry
55 FC Real Southern Gentleman Mark Menzies Alan
56 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell Al
57 FC Nick Of Time Dig In Digger Gerald Strong Dave
58 NTK's Wicked Wishes Deb Stukey Chris
59 Miss Effie Hess Vincent Spong David
60 AFC Paddy Kate's Slick Mick Jim Smith Jim Smith
61 Jaybar's Tupperware Dr. Susan Kennedy, MD Bruce
62 Delpond's Pink Champagne Mark Menzies Alan
63 Hardscrabble Hot Cross Buns Andrea Clark Al
64 Backwater's Black Molecule Keith Pharr Keith Pharr
65 Chance's Bang For Buck Bob Graham Ed
66 Eaglewoods High Card Tommy Young Stacey
67 Katie Creek Bill and Matilda Speck Chris
68 Peakebrook's Got The Tricks Heidi Pius David Jenson
69 FC The Tide Ride Randy Whittaker Al
70 Silvertips's I Hope So Jerry Wilks Alan
71 Kingsway James Midnite Gold John Austin Jeff
72 Doolab's Spur of the Moment MH Jane Doolittle Jane
73 Firemark's Prayer Of Jabez Lee Nelson David
74 Timber Ridge's Arc Angel James Rienert Dave
75 Wild Chase for Blue Thomas /Brenda Parrish Chris
76 Landover's Who's Your Daddy Erin & Chris Faaborg Al
77 FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse Steve Brenner Ed
78 FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan
79 Gunzup's One Whistle John Thomas, Jr. Bruce
80 PK's Pedal to the Metal Diesel Pat Gault Rick
81 2007 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie Ken Neil Ken Neil
82 RSK's Working for a Living Pete & Kate Simonds Al
83 CAFC RDC's Jazztime Trips Ink Spot Ron Adlington Colin
84 FC Esprit The Price Is Right Forrest Faulkner Forrest
85 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Alan
86 FC AFC Eno Run Jake Thomas /Brenda Parrish Chris
87 Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH Milly Welsh David
88 Candlewoods Power Surge Larry & Linda Wharton Ed
89 FC Low Country Drake Corinne Thompson Al/Sweetpea
90 AFC Longshot Tuggers Nightshift Robert Willow Bob
91 Real Tight Bruce M Brown Bruce
92 She Bee Stingin' John Marshall Alan
93 Gooseponds The Lady In Black Pete Janke Pete
94 Naughdy But Nice Tom Van Handle Dave
95 Longleaf Candlewoody Marshall Dunaway and Lyle Norwood Al
96 Montgomery's Nip'N Tuck Brian and Carolyn NcCreesh Chris
97 Susquehanna Rebel Yell Richard N Barnes Richard
98 GRHRCH UH Reesee's High Rankin Beverly and David Garcia Stacey
99 FC Troublesome Highsea's Jacques Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan
100 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne Lynn Budd Ed
101 FC AFC Jaybars Westshore Beau Jerald Kamphuis Jerry
102 Esprit Made In The Shade James & Geraldine Hoddy Al
103 Firemark's Going Back to Cali Jeff Bandel David
104 CastleRun's The Winner is Linda Downey Jeff

* Amateur *
# Dog Name Owner Handler
1 hardscrabble hot cross buns Andrea Clark 
2 Miss Congeniality grayson kelley 
3 Ponce's Miss Hunter MH Jeff Poncelet 
4 FC Low Country Drake Corinne Thompson 
5 YDK's Little Bit 'A Dixie MH *** Jim Grady 
6 AFC Tanks But No Tanks Barton Clark 
7 Sandhill's Two Buck Chuck Brevard Arndt 
8 Coastal Midlife Drive Time Dan Lawler 
9 Susquehanna Rebel Yell Richard N Barnes 
10 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall 
11 Just Add Water ll John Thomas 
12 FC AFC ENO RUN JAKE Tommy Parrish 
13 FC AFC Real Southern Gentleman Mark Menzies 
14 FC-AFC Sandhills Game Over Clay Jones 
15 Brink's Chocolate Candy steve ferguson 
16 FC The Tide Ride Randy whittaker 
17 Real Tight Bruce M Brown 
18 Comanche's Agent Daniel and Marsha Joyner 
19 FC/AFC Croppers Hit & Run Newt Cropper 
20 Shadow's Sunday Sam MH Jane Doolittle 
21 Yellow Rose of Sandy Bay MH Wayne McKenzie 
22 Stoney Knolls Gunzup Jessie MH George Francis 
23 AFC Paddy Kate's Slick Mick Jim Smith 
24 FC Westshore Gunner Jerald Kamphuis 
25 AFC Longshot Tuggers Nightshift Robert Willow 
26 Candlewoods Power Surge Larry Wharton 
27 Wild Chase for Blue Tommy Parrish 
28 FC Dixie City Jam II L. William Goldstein 
29 Fallen Timber's Second Chance Jason Cole 
30 CAFC Hiwood Yukon of Forest Dell, JH Sally Ann Earl-Costello 
31 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine John Marshall 
32 Esprit Made in the Shade Geraldine and James Hoddy 
33 Good Idea's Holy Cow Ken Neil 
34 Ponce's Neuse Zeus SH Jeff Poncelet 
35 Brink's Virginia Lady steve ferguson 
36 Isabella Izzy Terry Bothwell 
37 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man Elizabeth Madden 
38 FC - AFC Rubie Begonia Barton Clark 
39 Chance's Bang For Buck Bob Graham 
40 Justin Time Alibi Dan Lawler 
41 Susquehanna Bushwhacker Richard N Barnes 
42 FC Otter Creek's TLK of the TWN Tommy Parrish 
43 Gunzup's One Whistle John Thomas 
44 Shadows Sweet Something Keith Dutton 
45 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge Alex Abraham 
46 Admiral Hawk-Eye Bruce M Brown 
47 Camelot's Black Jed MH William Sligh 
48 FC Esprit The Price Is Right Forrest Faulkner 
49 Doolab's Spur of the Moment MH Jane Doolittle 
50 Backwater's Black Molecule Keith Pharr 
51 Pleasant River Whitewing John & Anne Marshall 
52 Stoney Knolls Jukebox Hero MH George Francis 
53 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil 
54 Halyard Noel Sam Franklin 
55 Brink's Barracuda Bingo steve ferguson 
56 FC AFC Jaybars Westshore Beau Jerald Kamphuis 
57 AFC Drove My Chevy To The Levee Tommy Parrish 
58 Splash and Hurricane's Hunter SH Malcolm Haith 
59 Hickory Stick Personal Ensign Larry Wharton 
60 Maggie MacGonagall Les Levering 
61 Castleruns Furby's Chance Sherry Gregory Jason Cole


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Running Order

* Qualifying *
# Dog Name Owner Handler
1 Dakota Country Majik MH Bill Corbett 
2 Sweet Bay's Pursue the Blue Chris Bishop 
3 Goose Creek's Fetch'em up Canton MH Linwood O'Briant Bruce
4 Fever Pitch Fergie Tom Brown Rick
5 Bronte Creeks Max Jack Gillespie John Clarke
6 Beaverwoods Black Powder Bob Meier Dave
7 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek George Fiebelkorn 
8 Riveroak Big Time Spender Blair Down Colin
9 Viking's Jazz Man Brevard Arndt 
10 Squirrel Mountain Drake of Hatchie River David Didier Chris
11 Longshot Desperado, WCX Bob Willow Bev Millheim
12 HRCH Money's Wall Street Madness Roger Huse Cara Mock
13 Kargo from Fargo Robert Agnor David
14 Camelot's Black Jed MH William Sligh 
15 Mulberry's Battledore D Miles Price Ed
16 Fisher Zeisse Black Viper Steve Gossage Dave
17 Carolina Blues Up All Night MH Pete Janke 
18 Riveroak Vapour Trail Norman Elder Colin
19 Bronte Creek's Winter Trip MH Heidi Schwerdtfeger John Clarke
20 Peakviews mr.Big Nazier Adam M.D. Paul Lemmond
21 Bay Creek's Captain Richard McDonald Jane Doolittle
22 Habwoods Do It My Way Jo Janis Bertelsen Jeff
23 River's Edge Bay Pilot Alex Abraham 
24 Hickory Sticks Eclipse Clyde Harris Stacey
25 Oak Hill Blue Monday Amy Dahl John Dahl
26 Croppers Talk of the Town Les Levering Newt Cropper
27 Windy City's Kaydee CB And Seven Of A25E Kevin Krueger Dave
28 Stoney Knolls Power Hitter JH SH George Francis 
29 Glenelm's Glowing Ember Carey Petersen Colin
30 YDK's Little Bit 'A Dixie MH *** Jim Grady Jim Grady/Hugh
31 North's Ice of Forest Dell Sally Ann Earl-Costello 
32 Bronte Creeks Loving Jazz MH Anne-Marie MacDonald John Clarke
33 Ida Red's Light of My Life MH George Fiebelkorn 
34 Backwater's Belleza Oscura Keith Pharr 
35 Carolinas Trivial Pursuit Pete & Julie Janke 
36 Doc Tee's Kern Son of Mogh Terry Alexander Chris
37 Candlewood's Little Jersey Girl Shannon Jones Dave
38 Ponce's Neuse Zeus SH Jeff Poncelet 
39 Riveroak Turn Me Loose Norman Elder Colin
40 Oldland's Handyman Christy Taucher Cara Mock
41 Rammins High Class Blues Geoff Buckius Ricky Millheim
42 Hambden Hills Chess Piece Ed Phaup David Jenson
43 Castlebay's Katy Lied Allen Cappuccio Ed
44 MISS CRANBERRY RUN PAUL LEMMOND 
45 Smoking Scout SH George Marthinuss John Clarke/George Marthinuss
46 Annie Get Ya Gun SH Wayne McKenzie 
47 CastleRun's Material Girl Linda Downey Jeff
48 Candlewoods Five Star Ike Craig Crumer Dave
49 Chase's Blues and Going Broke Mark Chase 
50 Splash and Hurricane's Hunter SH Malcolm Haith Colin/Malcolm Haith
51 Dominators Magic's Jack in the Box Suzanne Nutt MD Joel Porter/Stacey
52 Woodland's Fan The Fire MH Robert Denver John Dahl
53 CCR's Pozzy Livly True Blue Pete Janke 

* Derby *
# Dog Name Owner Handler
1 Westwind Buffle Steven H. Keplinger 
2 Motla Good Nite Kiss E.K. and K.M. Altom Hugh Arthur
3 Texaco's High Tesse Alex Abraham 
4 Deltamarsh Dixie Chick Ross Peden Colin
5 Hardscrabble Connecticut Yankee David and Elizabeth Wilson Hugh Arthur
6 Spur of the Moment VII Robert Montler Ed
7 Sugar Hollow's Cisco Kid J. Russell Parker Jeff
8 Peakebrook's Blue Thunder Benjy Griffith Hugh Arthur
9 My Captain Fantastic Lynn Foraker Ricky Millheim
10 Shooter's Super Chief Nick Elam Alan
11 Cuda Blue Mega Millions Rick Randleman Dave Wilson/Juan Rosas
12 Blue Line Boomer Jason Baker Hugh Arthur
13 Stumptowns Worth The Thyme, JH Danielle Pellicci 
14 Blue Ribbon Vinny the Enforcer Bruce & Audrey Coleman Rick
15 Double A's Ain't Just Whistlin Robert Danner Hugh Arthur
16 Croppers Talk of the Town Les Levering Les Levering/Newt Cropper
17 Blue Goose's Passion for Jazz Russ and Olga Archer Chris
18 Coppertop's River Card Pete & Kate Simonds Hugh Arthur
19 Sara's Blue Streak L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein
20 Ashleys Candlewood Patton Clint Ashley Chris Bishop
21 New Hope's Blazing Sun Mike Sweet Hugh Arthur
22 Luby's Razzle Dazzle Thomas Young Stacey
23 Bucky Badger VI Pete Janke 
24 Magnolia Run's Bottoms Up Michael & Tara Jordan Hugh Arthur
25 Star Power Lily Lynn Foraker Ricky Millheim
26 Heart N Soul Gabe at Graycroft Bill Clark 
27 CHOO CHOO LYNN Benjy Griffin Hugh Arthur
28 Southaven's Hydrophiliac MIchael Crow Alan
29 Kid Buddie's Jumpin Jeepers, SH Danielle Pellicci 
30 Peakebrook' s Chosen One James Dean Hugh Arthur
31 Ranger's Christmas Belle Steve Novy Dave
32 Leatherwood's Balew Bayou Linwood O'Briant Linwood O'Briant/Bruce
33 Seaside's Get the Party Started Mike Ballezzi Hugh Arthur
34 Good Idea's Dream On Ken Neil Brenda Little Alan Plesant


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone know what they're doing for the Open 1st?
Might be a Double w/ Long Retired and a Blind. ???


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Breck said:


> Got to Forum Test Page for quick reference to Palmetto Running Order.
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23203
> 
> Anyone know what they're doing for the Open 1st?
> Might be a Double w/ Long Retired and a Blind. ???


I am curious myself given that I heard yesterday that three different pros that are running Palmetto were training on the same concept on Wednesday this week. That might not be terrible unusual except for the concept as described to me is something I have never seen done at a trial.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

If anybody has any derby news it would be appreciated.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anything yet?


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

From what I heard was they finished the 1st series. It was a very tough double. Less than half of the dogs did it. Thats all I know. At least I'm still playing.

Lee


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open 1st series walkup double. 48 called back. Rotation #40. Don't have numbers. 
Derby 9 called back to 4th. 
That's all I've got.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

open callbacks 1,2,3,4,8,12,15,17,22,23,25,26,28,29,30,32,33,34,36,37,40,46,47,50,51,53,56,57,58,60,63,65,71,73,75,77,80,81,82,84,85,86,89,90,91,94,95,104


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks going to the last series:

4,5,8,12,17,18,19,23,25 

9 total
________
Grand marquis


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck to Alan and Gwen at Black River Retrievers. Also to Ken and Brenda.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS GOING TO THE WATERBLIND

1,3,4,12,17,23,25,26,28,29,30,32,34,36,47,50,51,53,56,75,77,81,82,84,85,86,89,90,104

29 total
________
Ford Tourneo Picture


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats Russ Archer and Louie on derby 2nd. Keep it rolling next week end. My Bluegoose pup is doing great. Sharp little guy.

Sorry no other info.


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

anything on the Qual yet?
Thanks


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi all,

Just got home...derby results:

1st - Bill Goldstein with Blue (#19)
2nd - Chris Ledford with Louie (#17)
3rd - Hugh Arthur with Blue (#8)
4th - Ricky Millheim with Lily (#25)
RJ - Hugh Arthur with Fannie (#24)
JAMS - Hugh Arthur with Puck, Yankee and Tex

I thought this was a really good derby with well put together tests - Congrats to everybody!

Tara


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

1,3,12,17,25,26,36,47,50,56,81,85,86,89,104

15 total
________
Toyota c engine history


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

tjw_128 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got home...derby results:
> 
> ...


Tara- Congrats on Fannie she has had a great year! Thanks For posting! Katie


----------



## jchesi (Nov 27, 2005)

Breck, Good luck in the last series, I Have Dog 12


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Yea I just saw the call backs to the 4th and your boy is still playing. That's great.
Nice to be there at the end of a 100 dog Open huh?
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS GOING TO THE 2ND SERIES

2,4,6,9,11,14,19,22,23,24,25,26,28,32,34,35,38,49,50,55,60

21 total
________
ARIZONA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Any news from the Q?


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

As I was leaving Cooper-Black at 4:15 yesterday afternoon the first series set up of the Q was still in the field. It was a triple and then a blind between the marks. They are probably running the water blind this AM. Sorry I don't have any other information. 

I had a bummer weekend, three up and three out.

Wait'll next time!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I had a bummer weekend, three up and three out.


Ouch!! Every field trialer feels your pain. BTDT.




> Wait'll next time!


*That's the spirit. Go gettum next week.*


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS GOING TO THE LAST SERIES

2,11,14,28,35,38,48,60

8 total
________
CHRYSLER EUROPE SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I feel your pain. Just got back to NJ from SC. Lost 1 in the first series of the open, one after the water blind in the open, and lost them both in the first series of the AM. I know we will do much better at the next trial. I do have to comment on how nice the property there is. I was amazed.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I hear 4 of 15 finished Open 4th series quad without handle or PU.
I know we can count on Brenda to post the results pretty soon.

Darla #56 finished with a JAM.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST- #81 NAFC-FC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE O/H KEN NEIL(H) & BRENDA LITTLE
2ND - #104 CASTLERUN'S THE WINNER IS H/JEFF STONEMAN O/LINDA DOWNEY
3RD -#86 FC AFC ENO RUN JAKE H/CHRIS LEDFORD O/ THOMAS PARRISH
4TH -#25 GOOD IDEA'S GOLLY MISS MOLLY O/H KEN NEIL(H) & BRENDA LITTLE

JAMS- 1,3,12,36,50

Congrats to all and especially my honey Kenny ...what a weekend!!!!
________
IOLITE VAPORIZER


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations Ken and Brenda. 
Way to go! 1st and 4th. You guys are tough.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1ST- #81 NAFC-AFC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE O/H KEN NEIL(H) & BRENDA LITTLE
> 2ND - #104 CASTLERUN'S THE WINNER IS H/JEFF STONEMAN O/LINDA DOWNEY
> ...



WOW!! Congratulations to Ken and Brenda!! Well done! 

Judy..and the Goldens, Too!!


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

Am Results? Please


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

Qual Results
1Paul Lemmond with Big
2Rick Milheim with Jazz
3Dave Ward with Ike
4 Dave Ward with Viper
RJ Stacey West with Jack
Jam Malcolm with his Chessie and I can't remember the name

Last series was triple with 2 retired!
SW


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Malcolm's chessie was Hunter. What a gorgeous dog!!!!!


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

That's it. They ran a very nice trial.
SW


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Malcom - that is great news. 

He's a great guy with a very nice dog.

Paula


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Paul and Big!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Charlie Ross said:


> Am Results? Please


anything yet??????
________
Depakote Problems


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

I had the pleasure of judging the Palmetto AM with Andy Anderson from MS. The results best I can remember were as follows:

1st - Steve Ferguson with Lady
2nd - Forrest Faulkner with Bob
3rd - Les Levering with dog #60
4th - Grayson Kelley with Connie
RJ - Clay Jones with Check
JAMS - 11, 28, 38

The club was "johnny on the spot" with everything we needed and all of the contestants were there when we needed them. Wonderful weather and a "perfect wind for the judges"

Really a pleasurable weekend for me. Thanks PRC.


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Grayson & "The C Dawg".... 
Dave thanks for posting....check your messages.
Charlie


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for all of the support!!


----------

